# San Diego Open 2011 - Buying Puzzles



## andrewgk (May 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm going to be attending San Diego Open tomorrow and am interested in buying puzzles. I'm interested in the following puzzles:

Crazy 3x3x3 (Standard, or of the 'planet' series from DaYan)
C4U 3x3x7
3x3x6 (non-cubic / shapeshifting)
Ayi's 4x4x5
Axis Cube
Fisher Cube
(Maybe) 3x3x4 (Noncubic)

I also might sell or trade out my black Mefferts Helicopter Cube. Its barely been used and is in pristine condition.


----------



## AustinReed (May 28, 2011)

I could sell you a 3x3x4. It's white.


----------

